# Nikon Announces The AF-S NIKKOR 105mm f/1.4E ED



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 27, 2016)

```
MELVILLE, NY – Today, Nikon Inc. is celebrating a momentous NIKKOR production milestone as well as the announcement of the AF-S NIKKOR 105mm f/1.4E ED, a premium lens for the most discerning photographers. This luxurious new medium-telephoto lens is engineered to help create flattering images with gorgeous bokeh, while delivering impressive sharpness and beautiful color rendition. As a testament to a lasting legacy of high-caliber lenses, Nikon has also announced that NIKKOR lens production has reached the landmark achievement of 100 million units produced worldwide.“Surpassing the 100 million lenses produced milestone is a great honor and a testament to the photographers who both love and rely on NIKKOR glass to get the job done,” said Kosuke Kawaura, Director of Marketing and Planning, Nikon Inc. “The AF-S NIKKOR 105mm f/1.4E ED represents the embodiment of the NIKKOR line of high-quality lenses, giving photographers a robust, well-balanced lens that provides intense sharpness, astounding image quality and background bokeh that is sure to be a favorite among portrait photographers.”</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>Captivating Image Quality</strong></p>
<p>The AF-S NIKKOR 105mm f/1.4E ED is a fast, full-frame (FX-format), medium-telephoto prime lens and is the world’s first<sup>1</sup> to strike the impeccable balance of 105mm focal length and large f/1.4 aperture for a truly outstanding optic. This new NIKKOR lens is ideal for professional and advanced enthusiast photographers, especially those capturing portraiture, from in-studio fashion to a golden hour engagement session on the beach. These users will love the precise sharpness from this fantastic glass, which provides a flattering compression to subjects with a sensational, sultry bokeh. Beyond the gorgeous image quality lies stellar resolving power, especially when used with Nikon DSLRs such as D5, D810 or D750.</p>
<p>The 105mm f/1.4E is a fast lens with endearing character, providing stellar optical performance, even in the peripherals. Sharp rendering is attained for shooting distant subjects throughout the aperture range – from maximum aperture to being stopped down by several stops. Gradual alteration from the focal plane helps render subjects in high-fidelity with a natural depth, giving colorful portraits and landscapes that little bit of extra “pop” to help create a truly distinct image. The AF-S NIKKOR 105mm f/1.4 is also an excellent choice for low-light photography, as its large maximum aperture allows photographers to shoot at the fastest possible shutter speeds. Additionally, this lens can reproduce point light sources faithfully without sagittal coma flare, even on the edges of the frame.</p>
<p><strong>Masterful Lens Construction

</strong>Decades of precision, knowledge and experience are put forth into every NIKKOR lens, and the AF-S NIKKOR 105mm f/1.4E ED is an exceptional example of brilliant craftsmanship and Nikon technologies merging. Packed with the latest advanced optical innovations, the 105mm f/1.4 features Nikon’s electromagnetic aperture control technology for consistent exposures, even during high speed continuous shooting.<sup>2</sup></p>
<p>On the outside, solid build quality is well-balanced for all-day shooting, while the lens is sealed and gasketed to resist dust and moisture. Additional Fluorine coatings are used on the front and rear elements, so that smudges, dirt or moisture are easily removed. Inside the lens, the optical formula consists of 14 elements in nine groups, which include three ED glass elements. A 9-blade diaphragm further helps to create a circular, pleasing out of focus area. The lens also features Nikon’s Nano Crystal Coat technology to significantly reduce instances of ghosting and flare.</p>
<p>The new AF-S NIKKOR 105mm f/1.4E ED joins other NIKKOR f/1.4 lenses in the Gold Ring Series, which include only premium primes with Nano Crystal Coat and pro-grade build quality. These other lenses include the AF-S NIKKOR 24mm f/1.4G, AF-S NIKKOR 35mm f/1.4G, AF-S NIKKOR 58mm f/1.4G, AF-S NIKKOR 85mm f/1.4G.</p>
<p><strong>A Landmark in the NIKKOR Legacy</strong></p>
<p>Nikon is also pleased to announce that the total production of NIKKOR lenses for Nikon interchangeable lens cameras reached the landmark 100 million milestone in mid-July 2016.</p>
<p>With a robust line-up of high-quality lenses for all types of photographers, the NIKKOR name has become synonymous with a rich history of superior lenses. Nikon continues to introduce new NIKKOR lenses that further optical technology, utilizing cutting-edge techniques and knowledge from experience cultivated over its long history. Such revolutionary advancements include Nano Crystal Coat, which acts as a powerful anti-reflection coating, and significantly reduces instances of ghosting and flare.</p>
<p>More recently, NIKKOR lens technologies such as the use of Phase Fresnel (PF) and Fluorite elements have helped to create smaller and lighter lenses with superb balance and handling. Many NIKKOR lenses now also feature a Fluorine coat that helps repel a variety of contaminants such as dust, dirt, water, oils and grease. The introduction of an electromagnetic diaphragm has also helped to create lenses that provide consistently crisp exposures, even during high-speed shooting.</p>
<p><strong>Pricing and Availability</strong></p>
<p>The AF-S NIKKOR 105mm f/1.4E ED will be available in late August for a suggested retail price (SRP) of $2,199.95<sup>3</sup>. For more information on Nikon’s latest products including their newest NIKKOR lenses, please visit <a href="http://www.nikonusa.com/">www.nikonusa.com</a>.</p>
<p><em>1: Among AF lenses for digital SLRs compatible with FX-format image sensor; as of July 27, 2016; statement based on Nikon research</em></p>
<p><em>2: The lens incorporates an electromagnetic diaphragm mechanism. The following cameras are compatible with this lens: D5, D4 series, D3 series, Df, D810, D810A, D800 series, D750, D700, D610, D600, D500, D300 series, D7200, D7100, D7000, D5500, D5300, D5200, D5100, D5000, D3300, D3200, D3100, Nikon 1 J1, J2, J3, J4 with FT-1, Nikon 1 V1, V2, V3 with FT-1, Nikon 1 S1, S2 with FT-1</em></p>
<p><em>3: SRP (Suggested Retail Price) listed only as a suggestion. Actual prices are set by dealers and are subject to change at any time.</em>

<em> </em>

<em>Specifications, equipment and release dates are subject to change without any notice or obligation on the part of the manufacturer.</em></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 27, 2016)

There it is. 

Sample pictures are available on the product page. 
http://www.nikonusa.com/en/nikon-products/product/camera-lenses/af-s-nikkor-105mm-f%252f1.4e-ed.html

A lot of cat eyes in the bokeh but nice OOF blur.


----------



## psolberg (Jul 27, 2016)

very nice addition to the f1.4 prime lineup of Nikon. It also seems to follow their 58 f/1.4 featuring sagittal flare reduction likely making it a favorite lens for nighttime shooting that is affected by said aberration. Given this replaces the 105 DC, I'm guessing the 135DC replacement is next? The possibility of a 135mm f/1.8 is certainly strong seeing as how they pretty much decided f/2 just wasn't going to cut it. 

That is one massive lens btw
http://cdn-4.nikon-cdn.com/e/Q5NM96RZZo-fTYlSZPBjlMhlFa1VHARsAM_UXbQi64w5OWhD_DiFhuDuMWvafsT__IvZtRJljn72nsthT-j02Q==/Overview/4-NIKKOR.jpg

albeit not as heavy as I guessed
Canon 85mm f/1.2 3.6 in. x 3.3 in., 36.2 oz. / 91.5mm x 84mm, 1,025g Filter 72mm
Nikon 105mm f/1.4 3.7 in. x 4.2 in., 34.8 oz. / 94.5mm x 106mm 985g Filter 82mm


----------



## PhotographyFirst (Jul 27, 2016)

Maximilian said:


> A lot of cat eyes in the bokeh but nice OOF blur.



It's the high-end Fancy Feast element at work!


----------



## psolberg (Jul 27, 2016)

more samples.
http://www.nikon-image.com/products/lens/nikkor/af-s_nikkor_105mm_f14e_ed/sample.html


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 27, 2016)

PhotographyFirst said:


> Maximilian said:
> 
> 
> > A lot of cat eyes in the bokeh but nice OOF blur.
> ...


Personally I have no probs with those cat eyes, because I know that they are likely to come with big apertures. 
But I wanted to mention that because some have probs with them.


----------



## Mac Duderson (Jul 28, 2016)

Dang Nikon! ;D
For years I have been thinking a 105mm (100mm) 1.4 was possible in Canon mount and even Nikon mount but always thought no one would ever produce it. Good job Nikon! 
My 2 main lenses are 35mm 1.4 mkii and 85mm 1.2 mkii for wedding and always wanted a 100mm 1.4 (1.2) instead of my 85mm if possible. I also shoot the 135mm f2 but I find it a little too long for quick moving weddings but I always enjoyed my 100mm's when I used them.

Common Canon do a 100mm 1.4L or heck show Nikon up and give us a 100mm 1.2L BR Element ha ha! You can Dooooooo it! ;D


----------



## hendrik-sg (Nov 11, 2016)

Now the test results are on TDP, and are looking really amazing. On cameralabs there is a review as well...


----------

